# Galaxy Nexus VVM App In Market



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/12/01/verizon-hates-us-posts-galaxy-nexus-visual-voicemail-app-in-the-android-market-your-grandkids-will-love-it/

That is for sure a big kick in the junk from VzW if I've ever seen one.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.vzw.vvm.androidclient.lte


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

So why does this cost $3 a month?


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> So why does this cost $3 a month?


I know. I've never understood why people will pay that to Verizon, when they can use Google Voice, for free.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I know. I've never understood why people will pay that to Verizon, when they can use Google Voice, for free.


Because the mass of people don't know about Google Voice and Verizon offers their stuff in store and on the product. Same reason people will use Verizon Navigation, etc.

Hell, I'm pretty up to date on stuff and I just realized to day (due to this article and people's comments) that I could use GV on my Fascinate for voicemail only for free. Freakin' awesome. Wish Google would advertise this ish a little.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I even use Google Voice for my home phone. I haven't had a home phone bill, for almost a year.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I even use Google Voice for my home phone. I haven't had a home phone bill, for almost a year.


How do you use GV for vm only????


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

You get a gv number, but you can choose not to use it when you setup the app.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> How do you use GV for vm only????


You basically forward your missed calls to GV.

I used GV before I had a smartphone, but even if I hadn't known about GV, I wouldn't have paid $3 a month to see my voicemail. How does that cost VZW anything more on top of regular VM?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You basically forward your missed calls to GV.
> 
> I used GV before I had a smartphone, but even if I hadn't known about GV, I wouldn't have paid $3 a month to see my voicemail. How does that cost VZW anything more on top of regular VM?


Yeah it is for sure a rip off. It's just outrageous they know people want this phone yet say nothing and now they release an app for it to the market. Thanks VzW!


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> How do you use GV for vm only????


When you set it up it will have you call a number to automatically transfer your voicemail to google voice.

In the google voice under settings select never use google voice to make calls and it will just function as voice mail.

It's awesome if you log on from your computer you can record personalized greetings for everyone in your contacts.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a GV number already. And the app. Anyone know how to forward the missed call to GV on Androids ???? I don't remember and i'm too lazy to look it up, plus I'd like to have it here so people in the future can use it.


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

Most likely if you use verizon dial *71(thenyourgv#) and it will forward to gv automatically and you are done. Verizon does not support auto-config so you have to do it that way after setting gv in call settings as your voicemail choice.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I have a GV number already. And the app. Anyone know how to forward the missed call to GV on Androids ???? I don't remember and i'm too lazy to look it up, plus I'd like to have it here so people in the future can use it.


Go to http://google.com/voice, log in, go to Voice Settings, click on the Phones tab, look for your phone and click on Activate Google voicemail on this phone which will take you through a process to get it up and working.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

@Mustang: thanks, worked like a charm. Just spent the last 45 mins setting up individual people's VM greetings. Ja ja. This is gonna be epic!!!!


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to Google Voice.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Welcome to Google Voice.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> @Mustang: thanks, worked like a charm. Just spent the last 45 mins setting up individual people's VM greetings. Ja ja. This is gonna be epic!!!!


Lol that's dedication!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Lol that's dedication!
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Yea but I was getting SUCH a kick out of what I was saying because it's just gonna trip the person out to hear, ja ja.


----------

